# Fitness testing in REVERSE



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Monday night I got fitness tested. Quickly and easily addressed it. It was a simple "hybrid" situation, half of what she wanted was perfectly reasonable and the other half was so ludicrous that I only bothered giving her the "briefest" look of disbelief and the mildest shake of my head as I walked downstairs. 

She showed up 15 minutes later with an unqualified apology for the "crazy" part of her request. 

I then proceeded to *** up. NOT by being to alpha - nope. By being to beta. Because after accepting her apology I quickly moved to the "sane" portion of her request and emphasized that it was "totally fair" and that since she was by far my highest priority in life I would take care of it. While true - it is a BAD idea to vocalize that someone is your highest priority - immediately after they have pushed WAY past a boundary. 

I can PROVE I was too beta. Because last night - yet another fitness test. And yes - deep sigh - I did the "usual" and she quickly apologized but if they are coming once a day you are not handling them very well. 

So tonight. I am turning the tables. I am going to fitness test her. No mind games. Just a raw physical challenge which she can accept or decline. I'll report back tomorrow.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

You really have to give this much thought to every interaction?


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

The more I read about this fitness testing the more I am convinced the concept can be applicable to pretty much any kind of interpersonal interaction.

The peer pressure for instance. If you cave in to it despite your personal beliefs, you fail the test.

Am I right?


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes.

Except - they are more critical when there is a large amount of repeated interaction with that person or group. Because you start setting a "precedent" that creates either "more" or "less" pressure in the future. 



reachingshore said:


> The more I read about this fitness testing the more I am convinced the concept can be applicable to pretty much any kind of interpersonal interaction.
> 
> The peer pressure for instance. If you cave in to it despite your personal beliefs, you fail the test.
> 
> Am I right?


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Not usually. She is really starting to irritate me. 

I "know" her. The only type of "polite" conversation that would help would be one where I "compare" me and her in a way that is not favorable to her. That isn't nice. 

Instead I am going to let her travel back in time about 100,000 years with me for about an hour. 




vthomeschoolmom said:


> You really have to give this much thought to every interaction?


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

MEM11363 said:


> Not usually. She is really starting to irritate me.
> 
> I "know" her. The only type of "polite" conversation that would help would be one where I "compare" me and her in a way that is not favorable to her. That isn't nice.
> 
> Instead I am going to let her travel back in time about 100,000 years with me for about an hour.


I never understand what you are saying.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> I never understand what you are saying.


LOL I think MEM means he wants his wife to experience the Alpha Male in him. Cavemen and their style of wooing with a club :rofl:


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

reachingshore said:


> LOL I think MEM means he wants his wife to experience the Alpha Male in him. Cavemen and their style of wooing with a club :rofl:


This is a good thing? Bapping someone upside the head? Dragging by hair? Different strokes for different folks, indeed.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> This is a good thing? Bapping someone upside the head? Dragging by hair? Different strokes for different folks, indeed.


Hehe, in certain circumstances it makes perfect for a foreplay :rofl:


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

VT,
Deeply offended that you think I would express any alpha behavior by way of "bapping". Do I strike you as having so little finesse? 

No bapping here. Just a friendly game of "capture" the flag - where the tv remote is the "flag" - it is behind me and she gets to play the word game she is addicted to "if" she captures and retains control of the flag for 30 seconds. 





vthomeschoolmom said:


> This is a good thing? Bapping someone upside the head? Dragging by hair? Different strokes for different folks, indeed.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

MEM11363 said:


> VT,
> Deeply offended that you think I would express any alpha behavior by way of "bapping". Do I strike you as having so little finesse?


I was replying to reaching, not you. I really DON'T understand what you are trying to say a lot of the time. But I certainly don't think you wish to whack your wife upside the head!



> No bapping here. Just a friendly game of "capture" the flag - where the tv remote is the "flag" - it is behind me and she gets to play the word game she is addicted to "if" she captures and retains control of the flag for 30 seconds.


See? That made no sense at all to me. Maybe I am just not remembering your back story properly. I thought your marriage was on the mend. Having to worry about who controls the remote does not strike me as an interesting issue in a decent marriage.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> Having to worry about who controls the remote does not strike me as an interesting issue in a decent marriage.


I believe he's talking about insigating a playfight for the remote. Possibly a naked playfight.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Was totally playing with you - was not offended at all. Atholk described the game perfectly. 

We never (deep sigh) fight over the remote. She always gets it. I actually am too nice by nature. 




vthomeschoolmom said:


> I was replying to reaching, not you. I really DON'T understand what you are trying to say a lot of the time. But I certainly don't think you wish to whack your wife upside the head!
> 
> 
> 
> See? That made no sense at all to me. Maybe I am just not remembering your back story properly. I thought your marriage was on the mend. Having to worry about who controls the remote does not strike me as an interesting issue in a decent marriage.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

MEM11363 said:


> Was totally playing with you - was not offended at all. Atholk described the game perfectly.
> 
> We never (deep sigh) fight over the remote. She always gets it. I actually am too nice by nature.


Hehe, there you are. You got clubbed. And you can't even rewind to 100,000 years ago cause she has the remote LOL


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

MEM - what about that update?


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Reaching,

Last night was great for me and ummm..... hmmm..... - she was being the "giver". Takes something away from it when I am the only one to reach the rapture. 

Tonight however was awesome for both of us. 

As for tonight - I gave her - not kidding here - 2 full hours of racquetball foreplay before we got into bed. She is totally addicted to racquetball. Addicted like teenagers get with WoW. I love rball - happy to play a couple hours. 

So we didn't wrestle - but the rball was a good substitute. I can do some pretty good spiderman stuff on a rball court. 

I will provoke some wrestling tomorrow. In the afternoon. The crock pot cooks slowly. 






reachingshore said:


> MEM - what about that update?


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Ya'll psycho analyze way too much!! Too alpha too beta gimme a break.

Sacrifice, bend, love, think of your spouse better than yourself, plan, talk, laugh, dream together, all of this psycho babble I just don't know......how can you be happy thinking about all of this all the time?

I guess I just got lucky


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

OhGeesh said:


> Ya'll psycho analyze way too much!! Too alpha too beta gimme a break.
> 
> Sacrifice, bend, love, think of your spouse better than yourself, plan, talk, laugh, dream together, all of this psycho babble I just don't know......how can you be happy thinking about all of this all the time?
> 
> I guess I just got lucky


  

Or you don't think too much    Just Kidding!!


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

MEM11363 said:


> Reaching,
> 
> Last night was great for me and ummm..... hmmm..... - she was being the "giver". Takes something away from it when I am the only one to reach the rapture.
> 
> ...


Dunno. Maybe she feels invigorated after doing sports. I usually do, it's got to be all that oxygen. Give it a try after a few hours


----------

